# Oil filter



## bigbear (Apr 1, 2002)

I have a 09 GTI and need to know the Mann oil filter part number. I have googled it but most results list a cartrige filter. Mine looks like a spin on style mounted on top of the engine near the dipstick. It also has no markings on it what so ever just black!
Thanks
Bear


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil filter (bigbear)*

It is a cartridge style- what you're seeing in your engine bay is the filter housing.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Oil filter (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_It is a cartridge style- what you're seeing in your engine bay is the filter housing.









Incorrect, the newer TSI has a 'standard' spin on filter not cartridge like the FSI. 
OP, last I heard your filter was only available from OEM sources (which could mean Mann anyway), the VW part is #06J115561B.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil filter (bcze1)*








oh my bad!


----------



## bigbear (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Oil filter (rickjaguar)*

Thanks


----------

